# Landscape gardening



## philthompson23 (Mar 4, 2019)

hi

I was thinking about landscape gardening in France. Buy a truck, chainsaws etc. think it’s possible to make a living doing this ?


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

It's possible because there are landscape gardeners running thriving businesses in France.
Leaves the question whether you could make it work or not, do you have the ability to do a good job and the business skills to make it profitable, and only you know that.
You could even become a franchisee for this company Daniel Moquet - Franchise However they're only looking for driveway and patio installer franchisees not landscape gardener franchisees, so that may or may not be telling you something about where the opportunities are


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't forget that, here in France, you need more than a truck and some equipment to do business as whatever. You should very definitely consult with the CCI (Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie) in your departement to learn about the requirements (and aids available) to small businesses in setting up and running a business entity in France. In theory, it is "illegal" to pay an invoice for goods or services that does not have all the proper indications of a registered business - including your registration with the various tax and cotisation agencies. Obviously, this one is pretty much impossible to enforce - but people will expect you to have your business ducks in a row before they will do business with you.


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

If our Phil really means landscape gardening, it would be the MSA he has to consult with wouldn't it, because it's a land-based activity.





MSA - L'activité de paysagiste - MSA Haute-Normandie







hautenormandie.msa.fr


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Possibly - but the CCI would know for sure what the proper requirements and affiliations are. And what types of business entities are open to the OP, depending on exactly what sort of service will be provided.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Here in the Limousin there's certainly a lack of serious LGs.
A wide range of skills are useful - not just mowing/brushcutting and tree surgery/pruning
Putting in irrigation systems, creating gardens, being familiar with a mechanical digger and building stone walls & paving are frequent demands too.


----------

